# Legs getting longer



## Zippy (29 Mar 2011)

I swear my legs are getting longer by the week. I thought I had my new road bike set up just right (having always rode a MTB for commuting) but six months down the line I have raised the saddle twice by a total of maybe two inches.

Riding to work this morning I noticed my thighs were not really recovering on the upstroke as my legs still feel a bit bent in recovery position. It seems I want my leg to be straight befire it is coming back up for another downstroke or my legs don't get a rest in between. Feels like I want to go to a harder gear so I have something to stand up on.

then I suppose I'll have to tilt the handlebars back a touch as they start to feel over-reached with the saddle that bit higher.


----------



## BSRU (29 Mar 2011)

My feet have become bigger, I used to be a Shimano 45 now I am a Shimano 46.


----------



## Origamist (29 Mar 2011)

When I first strated cycling aged about 4, I was 100cms and, now, over 30 years later, I'm 188cms. Cycling does indeed make you taller!


----------



## Alien8 (29 Mar 2011)

Origamist said:


> When I first strated cycling aged about 4, I was 100cms and, now, over 30 years later, I'm 188cms. Cycling does indeed make you taller!



Give it another 30 and it will probably have started to make you shorter.

'effin cycling - what's it good for?


----------



## upsidedown (29 Mar 2011)

It had better not make me any taller, i'm a 36" inside leg as it is !


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2011)

Seat post slipped by chance


----------



## Zippy (29 Mar 2011)

> Seat post slipped by chance



nope - I left the post grease on and it hadn't moved from the mark.


----------



## Chilternrides (29 Mar 2011)

With the improved weather it's probably down to thermal expansion


----------



## GrasB (29 Mar 2011)

On an MTB you'll typically have the saddle lower than optimal for maximum power, if you're on a road bike you'll find that you want to move the saddle to a position which is better for power production.


----------



## subaqua (29 Mar 2011)

had exactly the same issue this week.

used the roadbike for commuting now weather is a bit nicer and the seat which was perfect in February has had to be raised at least 1 1/2 inches. 

that said the MTB seat took weeks if adjusting before finding the sweet spot.


----------



## Zippy (29 Mar 2011)

Raised the saddle by about 8mm and tipped the handlebars up by another 2mm and the ride was so much better on the way home. 

I am thinking another 5mm on the saddle and i'll have found it but my toe barely touchees the road when stopping. I guess it is normal on a road bike to slip forward of the saddle when stopping and remount when pushing off.


----------



## subaqua (30 Mar 2011)

tippy toes whilst sat on saddle is for BSOs and nodders  

its all about the leg position on the pedal at the bottom of the revolution . 

leg should be slightly bent when pedal is at its lowest and the saddle should be adjusted so the knee joint is over the pedal spindle when horizontal and forward (3oclock if looking at the chainset from chainset side of bike) IIRC 

if i have it wrong somebody will be along later today to correct me


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Mar 2011)

Zippy said:


> Raised the saddle by about 8mm and tipped the handlebars up by another 2mm and the ride was so much better on the way home.
> 
> I am thinking another 5mm on the saddle and i'll have found it but my toe barely touchees the road when stopping. I guess it is normal on a road bike to slip forward of the saddle when stopping and remount when pushing off.



I usually bring the bike to a stop when still on the saddle and then just lean to one side to get the foot onto the ground!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie_0 (30 Mar 2011)

Just think of all the money you could make selling the secret to longer legs... Ladies will be queueing up to buy the book!


----------



## Browser (30 Mar 2011)

subaqua said:


> tippy toes whilst sat on saddle is for BSOs and nodders
> 
> its all about the leg position on the pedal at the bottom of the revolution .
> 
> ...




Accepted practice has you placing your heel on the pedal and rotating said pedal to the bottom of it's stroke. With it there and your heel in place your leg should be at full extension but your hips should be level i.e. your haven't had to 'rock' them to one side to get your leg straight. This should produce the optimum leg extension when the ball of your foot replaces your heel.
If you're like me and have a slight diffference in the length of your legs, you'll have to come to a 'best fit' compromise position.
As above for knee joint.
Oh, and you'll fanny about for ages trying to get it 'perfect'!!!


----------



## subaqua (30 Mar 2011)

Browser said:


> Accepted practice has you placing your heel on the pedal and rotating said pedal to the bottom of it's stroke. With it there and your heel in place your leg should be at full extension but your hips should be level i.e. your haven't had to 'rock' them to one side to get your leg straight. This should produce the optimum leg extension when the ball of your foot replaces your heel.
> If you're like me and have a slight diffference in the length of your legs, you'll have to come to a 'best fit' compromise position.
> As above for knee joint.
> Oh, and you'll fanny about for ages trying to get it 'perfect'!!!



Dunno about fannying around for ages , but i do understand the odd length leg problem


----------

